
Ask HN: Vim starup time for opening 1000 lines code file - drake01
Hi vim users,<p>What&#x27;s average startup time for opening, say a 1000 line python&#x2F;c&#x2F;&lt;your favorite programming lang&gt; file?<p>How to find startup time:<p>[0]~$ vim --startuptime ~&#x2F;recordtime.log a-file-with-say-1000-lines-code<p>Now the file ~&#x2F;recordtime.log &#x27;s last line: shows time (milliseconds) in first column with comment &quot;--- VIM STARTED ---&quot;. That&#x27;s vim startup time.<p>For me:<p>* Startup time     :2885.87 milliseconds<p>* Number of lines  :3719<p>* Programming Lang :python<p>* Config           :hacked version of spf-13-vim https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;spf13&#x2F;spf13-vim
		    (956 line .vimrc and ~120 bundles(plugins) being sourced.<p>* VIM version 
   (vim --version) :VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4<p>* Operating system 
  cat &#x2F;etc&#x2F;lsb-release
  for ubuntu       :Ubuntu 14.04<p>* Share hardware details if you want..<p>* Any other relevant information.<p>Interested users may use above format or whatever works for you!<p>Please note:<p><i></i> Don&#x27;t get in flame wars on Usenet (or anywhere else). [ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.catb.org&#x2F;esr&#x2F;faqs&#x2F;hacker-howto.html ]
======
johncoltrane
3 seconds is ridiculous.

Vim 7.4.1707 in Terminal.app on Mac OS X 10.10.5, on a MacBook from 2013.

232.570 milliseconds for a 10376 lines CSS file.

101.498 milliseconds for a 4756 lines Python file.

~~~
drake01
I know, 3 seconds is really bad. that happens because of python-mode plugin
that I use.

[https://github.com/klen/python-mode](https://github.com/klen/python-mode)

It takes 1300 ms (of those 2800 ms)

I am still trying to trim it down or maybe soon will abandon it.

------
bmuursh
165ms for 2000 or so lines of C for VIM 7.4.52 on a HP envy running arch

